# heavy equipment certification



## willer (Jan 2, 2008)

Im working in a fleet maintainance management company for the past 3 years, i know how to drive trucks but im not certified. I want to get more money , more salary , i need to get certified is there any way i can be certified to operate heavy equipments.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Take a class, some are offered at your local Tech school

Iv'e been operating heavy equipment for someone else/hire since 1980
I hold no certificates.
A lot of these classes only teach you safety and the basics of operation.
How could they cover all the different kinds of equipment?

Why would a CO. wants to hire a new-be to operate their 100k+ piece of equipment?
Most operators worked there way up thought the ranks. 

I guess it will look good on a resume if you wish to operate the D1...

Yea I realize out east there up tight and may require a certificate but most places would rather have experience...

jmo>


----------



## pioneer123 (Oct 8, 2008)

you could also check this website....i believe its www.ats.com its associated training services. it will certify you and any kind of heavy equipment you want including a class A CDL


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

whats a certificatoin..lol

i just turn the key and go.......


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

elite1msmith;600058 said:


> whats a certificatoin..lol
> 
> i just turn the key and go.......


you forgot to floor it


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

dfdsuperduty;600077 said:


> you forgot to floor it


illl keep that in mind.... i think you only really need a "certification" if your goona take the space shuttle out of earths natural orbit.... :salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

elite1msmith;600058 said:


> whats a certificatoin..lol
> 
> i just turn the key and go.......


Yeah, I like people who say "How do you run it?"

My answer is start puling\pushing levers, buttons, switches whatever until it does what you want it to do.

Go from there.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

i think thats how i learned how to operate a loader , a dozer , a bobcat, excavator, and........................ EVERYTHING


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

ServiceOnSite;600273 said:


> i think thats how i learned how to operate a loader , a dozer , a bobcat, excavator, and........................ EVERYTHING


I thought thats how we all learned it......unless your a "newbie" and "have a few questions"...... J/K newbies


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;600229 said:


> Yeah, I like people who say "How do you run it?"
> 
> My answer is start puling\pushing levers, buttons, switches whatever until it does what you want it to do.
> 
> Go from there.


 you know whats funny, the EO, (equiptment operators) with in the seabees... basicly thats there schooling...they march them out to a big field , like 2 miles away from anything... give them lots of toys to play with and just tell them to dig holes, and move earth.... later they get more dirrections, and prints to try to spec up against, but basicly...here you go....nothing to hit


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm an O E 30+yrs. There is more to it than you think...Careful what you post....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

RichG53;605177 said:


> I'm an O E 30+yrs. There is more to it than you think...Careful what you post....


So rather than just posting the above, why don't you elaborate and help the OP?

After all, that's what the whole thread is about.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

There is a lot of schooling to do before you are a journey man...4 yrs apprenticeship to become a journey man..In WI..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

RichG53;605193 said:


> There is a lot of schooling to do before you are a journey man...4 yrs apprenticeship to become a journey man..In WI..


Thanks, much better.


----------



## BHISNOWMAN (Aug 27, 2006)

_*UNITED RENTALS *_tests & certifies on all heavy equipment.


----------

